# Plow Billing



## Jill (Apr 27, 2006)

Can anyone help me.....I am helping someone out on their billing for snow removal and the program he has is way to much of a headache. Can anyone tell me what is easy and fast to do. Something I can teach someone who has NO CLUE on technology?


----------



## Rgory (Feb 24, 2005)

Have you tried the CLIP software? It seems preety easy to use and can integrate with accounting software if need be. If you do a search you will find other threads that address similiar issues. I got the free sample of CLIP and it seemed to work great.

Try the demo at http://www.clip.com/demos.asp

Or check out these related threads 
http://www.plowsite.com/search.php?searchid=221266

Ryan


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Quickbooks can be simple.....


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

I used blizzard buster for 3 years. If your a small operation, or like simplicity, then get the demo. It has it's downsides, mainly inputting custom pricing. If you have regular clients that have set pricing, then it should work good for you. It is priced pretty good, too. http://www.adkad.com


----------



## ClarkLawnCare (Aug 21, 2006)

*Check out PlowTrax*

A few of my buddies in NH use this one: PlowTrax
http://www.asbyroad.com/plowtrax
I think it was custom made.
It works on windows and they said it was very easy to use.
Seems worth a try.
KClark


----------

